# Wading South Jetty Flats



## Anytimer (Jun 26, 2012)

I was looking at the Hook-N-Line maps this evening and was looking at the South Jetty Flats Spot #10. I have trying to research that area as it would be an awesome area to wade for December Flounder. I have seen some information that you cannot wade this area as the map says due to a fine of $500 for wading or swimming of off Boddecker Rd. Anybody know if this is a place that can be legally waded or is it now off-limits.

Tight lines:

Anytimer


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

WOW almost a month and not one reply... I don't have an answer for you but used to wade there all of the time years ago..... But the city of galveston took over from the feds and changed a lot there, like a parking fee.... Can't park close to the Jetty....

You may want to call the city of galveston, but don't count on getting any true answers from those government idiots!!! Their the same idiots that wanted and got a parking fee on the sea wall !!!!! 100 years free parking until these IDIOTS came along!!!!!


----------



## flounderchaser (Aug 20, 2005)

500 dollar fine!!! For what ? Tresspassing?


----------



## topwaterpoochie (Dec 27, 2013)

You can fish the South Jettys off of Boddecker drive #10. I do it all of the time and the pools that remain around the channel side of the rocks at low tide hold lots of flatties in concentration. I stay on the sand facing the jetties and cast into the pools. Gulps and Gulps on spinners are the meal of the day. The trick is to park within the boundaries of the fenced in parking area. When you enter threw the gate you will go east and see a parking area to the farthermost east. You will also see a trail of the "Rock Walkers" in the sand, going straight to the pier, doing the same exact thing. Its a little hike but if you play by the rules there's no problem. The Guy who works for the Park Board (separate entity from the city of Galveston) is a cool Guy and he will nicely tell where you can park without any hassle. Its the folks that knowingly park outside of the boundaries that seem to receive the repercussion of their actions. God Bless!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Too dangerous man look elsewhere really ship wakes n undertow.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

I had a coworker tell me his son killed the trout there as well. I've always wanted to get down there. Looking at the aerial and as Bubba said, be careful.


----------

